# Sharing is caring



## Copycat (Feb 28, 2019)

I came here to share my wisdom and experience of living through my former wife's infidelity to be able to reestablish my self-worth, happiness and new lasting and healthy relationships.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- always great to have folks who came out the other side to help folks here. Sorry that you went through it though.


----------



## Copycat (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks, no need to be sorry, I consider it a life lesson. Certainly helped me grow.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I truly admire anyone who can survive adultery and afterwards have a fulfilling life. You will be most welcome on our infidelity forum. Lots of hurting folks there who are trying to move forward and heal. 

GREETINGS!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome, we appreciate you and your willingness to share your experiences!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board. I'm sure you will be able to learn a great deal and to impart some of the wisdom that you never wanted, but got anyhow.


----------

